# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα Πλακέτας διαδρόμου

## panpanta

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γειά σας.
Έχω ένα διάδρομο ηλεκτρικό. Η πλακέτα είναι της Astra, και ο διάδρομος αγορασμένος από το Bodybuilding club.
Ενώ λειτουργούσε κανονικά, παρέμεινε για αρκετό διάστημα ανενεργός. Κάποια στιγμή που τον έβαλα ξανά σε λειτουργία και αφού έκανα την λύπανση που προβλέπετε μου έκανε το εξής.
Ανάβει, λειτουργεί κανονικά σε όλες τις ταχύτητες, αλλά όταν ανέβω επάνω σκάει ένα Varistor που έχει στην είσοδο τοων 220V η πλακέτα και ρίχνει την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα. Αντικατέστησα το varistor αλλά κάνει πάλι τα ίδια. Το μοτέρ το έβγαλα και το πήγα στον Ράπτη που φτιάχνει μοτέρ, το κοίταξε και μου είπε ότι είναι εντάξει. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που δημιουργεί την υπέρταση στην είσοδο της πλακέτας και σκάει το varistor όταν το μοτέρ ζορίζεται.

Κάθε βοήθεια είναι σημαντική. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

Παναγιώτης

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως το varistor που έβαλες είναι μικρότερο από ότι πρέπει. Ή ίσως μπορείς να το δουλέψεις και χωρίς varistor.

----------


## INTEGRALE

Φίλε μου γεια σου..

Απ'οτι καταλαβα κάθε φορά καίγεται το varistor  στην είσοδο της πλακέτας, το αλλάζεις και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ο ιμάντας κύλησης του διαδρόμου έχει φαγωθεί έχει φύγει το ύφασμα και έχει μείνει το καουτσούκ.Αν δεις τον ιμάντα σου από κάτω θα έχει μαύρο χρώμα σίγουρα ,είναι σημάδι ότι έχει τελειωσει η ζωή του έτσι όση λίπανση και να βάλεις θα είναι σαν να μην έχει,'ετσι όταν ανεβαίνεις τραβάει παραπάνω ρεύμα και ευτυχως καίγεται το varistor....Επίσης αν μετρήσεις τα Αμπέρ που τραβάει ο διαδρομος με εσένα επάνω θα είναι γύρω στα 7 Α =απαγορευτικό νούμερο!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Το varistor μπαίνει απλώς _ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ_ με την παροχή των 230V~ οπότε όσο ρεύμα και να τραβήξει ο διάδρομος δεν μπορεί να καίγεται. Δεν είναι ασφάλεια.

----------


## nyannaco

Αγγελε, κάπου με μπερδεύεις... τί δουλειά έχει το varistor να καίγεται επειδή το μοτέρ τραβάει παραπάνω ρεύμα; Δεν είναι ασφάλεια το varistor, από υπερτάσεις καίγεται, όχι από υπερεντάσεις - έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν περνάει από μέσα του το ρεύμα λειτουργίας, παράλληλα στην τάση συνδέεται, όχι σε σειρά. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και καίγεται το varistor.

Edit: με πρόλαβε ο Φίλιππος

----------


## fgrek27

Καλησπέρα και χρονιά πολλά.
κανε μια αμπερομετριση το μοτέρ όταν είναι χωρίς φορτίο,και μια με φορτίο οταν εισαι επάνω. Οπως ειπαι ο αγγελος.
πόση ιπποδύναμη είναι το μοτερ?

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι: Δεν καίγεται κάποια ασφάλεια...

----------


## panpanta

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας...

Αρχικά να πω ότι ο διάδρομος δεν έχει δουλέψει συνολικά πάνω απο  5 μήνες, οπότε το να έχει χαλάσει ο ιμάντας τα θεωρώ λίγο απίθανο.
Είχε μείνει σε ακινησία πολύ καιρό αλλά το υ έκανα λίπανση πρίν το χρησιμοποιήσω και κάψει για πρώτη φορά το Varistor.
Η ασφάλεια κάηκε την πρώτη φορά, και μάλλον επειδή βραχυκύκλωσε την φάση με τον ουδέτερο το Varistor την όρα που καταστράφηκε.
Έβαλα varistor 275V  και το έκαψε και αυτό. 
Μου φάνηκε σαν να μην έχει πολύ δύναμη ο διάδρομος ώστε να υπερνικήσει το φορτίο, αλλά μπορεί να ήταν η ιδέα μου γιατί μόλις πατήσω επάνω και ζοριστεί κάει το varistor αμέσως.
Χωρίς φορτίο λεοτουργεί κανονικότατα σε όλες τις ταχύτητες.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δημιουργείται η υπέρταση στην είσοδο της πλακέτας ώστε να καίει το varistor.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δημιουργεί η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης αυτό ?

Το μοτέρ είναι 2 ίππων τουλάχιστον έτσι έλεγαν όταν το αγόρασα...

----------


## panpanta

IMG_5921.jpg

Αυτή είναι η πλακέτα, ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι τσαλακωμένος από επάνω είναι κανονικός.
Η φωτό είναι από άλλο διάδρομο γιαυτό έχει τικ στο 120V η δικιά μου είναι για 220v

Astra1.png

----------


## FILMAN

Οπότε αυτό που σου καίγεται εσένα είναι αυτό το πορτοκαλί εξάρτημα, έτσι;

----------


## nyannaco

> Έβαλα varistor 275V  και το έκαψε και αυτό.


Φυσικό κι αναμενόμενο! Τα 230V είναι RMS τάση, στην κορυφή φτάνει τα 325V. Πρέπει να βάλεις 400V varistor.

----------


## fgrek27

Καλησπερα και πάλι.
Για να κάψει η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα το βαριστορ έχει περάσει μεγάλο φορτίο. Ελεγξε τον τάπητα σε τι κατάσταση είναι.
Και μεγαλύτερο βαριστορ να βαλεις θα στο καψει.Η πλακετα σου έχει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά πέρα απο το βαριστορ.

----------


## nyannaco

> Για να κάψει η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα το βαριστορ έχει περάσει μεγάλο φορτίο.


Οταν λες φορτίο, εννοείς ρεύμα, ή κάτι άλλο; Γιατί για το ρεύμα δεν ισχύει, τα ξαναείπαμε. Οσο για το φορτίο, από μόνο του δεν καίει ποτέ τίποτα αν δεν μπει στην εξίσωση και ο παράγων χρόνος (γιατί ως γνωστόν, ένταση = φορτίο / χρόνος). Τί εννοείς τελικά;

----------


## JOUN

> Για να κάψει η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα το βαριστορ έχει περάσει μεγάλο φορτίο.


Ασχετο..

----------


## panpanta

Γειά σας φίλοι μου.
Αρχικά θέλω να σας ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά και καλά !!! Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε !!!

Τώρα για το θέμα μας.  Ναι αυτό που καίγεται είναι το πορτοκαλί Varistor.
Το αντικατέστησα με ένα στα 400V, ζόρισα πάλι τον διάδρομο αυτή την φορά κρατώντας με τα χέρια μου το ράουλο που γυρίζει τον ιμάντα
και το έκαψε πάλι.
Ο ιμάντας είναι μια χαρά από κάτω, τον κοίταξα και έχει κανονιά το λευκό υπόστρωμα.

Χωρίς ζόρι ή φορτίο (Εμένα) στο μοτέρ ο διάδρομος λειτουργεί κανονικότατα.
Ανεβοκατεβάζει ταχύτητα κ.λ.π.

Και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η αύξηση της τάσης στην είσοδο του κυκλωματος.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση η γέφυρα να έχει αρπάξει και να ανεβάζει την τάση την στιγμή που το μοτέρ της ζητάει ρεύμα περισσότερο ?
Γνωρίζω ότι κατά την ανόρθωση του εναλλασόμενου σε συνεχές υπάρχει μια αύξηση της τάσης, όχι στην είσοδο της γέφυρας αλλά στην έξοδο στο DC.

Εάν είδα καλά από την πλακέτα μετά την γέφυρα και τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή υπάρχει ένα τρανζίστορ ισχυος και μια διοδος ισχύος που οδηγούν το μοτέρ.
Το μοτέρ νομίζω λειτουργεί με τάση 80VDC.

Κάθε συμβουλή σας είναι χρήσιμη για να μην πάει χαμένος ο διάδρομος...

Ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι.

----------


## fgrek27

Καλήμερα και χρονιά πολλά.

Το μoτερ δουλεύει έως 180v dc.
Σπρέι σιλικόνης έβαλες πότε κάτω απο τον ιμάντα?
Αμπερομετριση έκανες ?
Η πλακέτα σου έχει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά πέρα απο το βαριστορ και θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## panpanta

Σπρέι σιλικόνης έβαζα ταχτικά όταν τον χρησιμοποιούσα, όπως και την φορά που τον λειτούργησα μετά πό καιρόκαι έκανε το πρόβλημα.
Αμπερομέτρηση δεν έχω κάνει γιατί εκεί που είναι η πλακέτα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω εάν μπαίνει αμπεροτσιμπίδα γιατί πολίμετρο δεν μπα΄νει σίγουρα.

Στο ψάξιμο θέλω την βοήθεια πάει πουθενα το μυαλό σου ?

----------


## fgrek27

Αμπερομέτρηση κανε στο μοτερ.

----------

